# Bed protector



## th62 (Nov 24, 2017)

This is a bed protector I made up a while back, keeps the bed pretty clean. The protector blind is made of some oil impregnated canvas which seems pretty well impervious to everything so far. It clips over two bolts on the carriage, the other end contains the roller made of PVC pipe with bearings sunk in and secured to the angle bracket by a couple of 1/4" bolts. a cable is wound around the PVC tube and routed via two aluminium pulleys to a largish weight at the rear of the lathe which slides up and down in a PVC tube. Wind the carriage back and the canvas follows the carriage. Wind the carriage forward and the weight drops in the tube turning the blind tube and winding in the canvas.

Simple but effective!


----------

